# Cotija vs. Queso Fresco



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Is there any difference between Cotija and Queso Fresco when sold in block form?


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

Cotija (aka Queso Anejado) is aged cheese, whereas Queso Fresco is fresh cheese.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cotija is not much of a melting cheese either.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Cotija is much saltier.....used as you would parmesan.....queso fresco
is really mild and soft....almost like a cross between fresh mozzarella
and feta cheeses. We use queso fresco in enchiladas, salads, in quesodillas,
etc. Although not the best melting cheese its extremely versatile. Cotija will have a much longer shelf life........queso fresco has a tendency to sour once
the package or block has been opened or unsealed. As for flavor.....cotija definitely has a more concentrated flavor.....


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I love cotija. This might help others who would like to try mexican cheeses: http://www2.pro-ns.net/~catalina/cac-cheese-guide.htm


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Queso fresco = Fresh cheese


----------

